# Home made Apple Pie  W/Pics



## tropics (Oct 6, 2017)

Well here we have a NO Pics Never Happened
Made one on Tues for my wifes BD Wed
Everyone loved it
Richie
Thanks to Foamheart
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/first-of-fall-fresh-apple-pie-foamheart.235484/


----------



## tropics (Oct 8, 2017)

Made a crust for 9" but grabbed my 10" pan






Baked about 45 min





Cut shot





Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 8, 2017)

I can almost smell that !  Looks great . I'd end up eating the whole thing .


----------



## tropics (Oct 8, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> I can almost smell that !  Looks great . I'd end up eating the whole thing .


Thanks it was easier making the pie then posting the pics LOL
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 8, 2017)

tropics said:


> Thanks it was easier making the pie then posting the pics LOL
> Richie


Thats funny . made laugh out loud .


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 8, 2017)

Looks great Richie!
I'm an apple pie guy myself. I give you a like for that one.


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 8, 2017)

That is awesome, I could eat the whole thing!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 8, 2017)

Looks a lot better now that you figured out how to insert pics Richie.   PIA isn't it.  Oh well we'll learn.

The pies look great.  I live warm apple pie and ice cream or a slice of old cheddar.

POINT for reminding me.  I'm guessing that hitting the "like" button will give you a point????

Gary


----------



## tropics (Oct 8, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> Looks great Richie!
> I'm an apple pie guy myself. I give you a like for that one.


hc Thanks these were some Apples from our daughter's tree & Store bought 
Thanks for the like
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 8, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> That is awesome, I could eat the whole thing!


John thanks for the like and if you ate that whole pie 
lets just say fruit does wonders for me LOL
Richie


----------



## griz400 (Oct 8, 2017)

Very nice pie, point to you ... all you needed was some french vanilla ice cream ...


----------



## tropics (Oct 8, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Looks a lot better now that you figured out how to insert pics Richie. PIA isn't it. Oh well we'll learn.


Gary I have my doubts about learning,this post took me 3 F*** Hours 
I have a step by step that has 25 pics LOL No more for me
Thanks for the like Bud
Now All of you who have Computer skills please don't say its easy
This is the hardest Forum I have ever seen
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 8, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Very nice pie, point to you ... all you needed was some french vanilla ice cream ...


Jeff I have never had that combo nor do I want to Thanks for the like Bud
Richie


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 8, 2017)

Man, that looks good Richie!  Points my friend. 

Great looking crust.  I don't bake enough to have my crust perfected, but yours looks perfect. 



tropics said:


> *This is the hardest Forum I have ever seen*
> Richie



I'm getting used to it, but it is taking longer than I expected.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2017)

Glad you figured out the picture thing!
The pie looks fantastic!

Al


----------



## tropics (Oct 8, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> Man, that looks good Richie!  Points my friend.
> 
> Great looking crust.  I don't bake enough to have my crust perfected, but yours looks perfect.
> 
> ...



Ray Click on the link for Kevins' he has it down real good,crust was easy following his post.Thanks for the points
Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 10, 2017)

Man, this looks great Richie.  I wish I wasn't so doughphobic.  I love apple pie but still haven't tried my own crust!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice Apple Pie, Richie!!!:)
Looks Great !!

Sorry I'm late---Been Busy!
Nice Job!!

Bear


----------

